# Rocktron Hush Problems



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have the pedal version of the Rocktron Hush System. Mine has two different threshold settings that are footswitchable. I have one set up for minimal threshold and the other for larger noisegate. I usually leave it on the minimal setting for chording and rhythm work and kick in the other one for solo's as my fuzzes are quite noisy. Lately I have noticed that the minimal setting has been cutting notes shorter than usual and today it just completely cut notes right after I hit one. I konw there is a problem with the pedal. Does anyone know what the problem could be? Is anyone familiar with noisegate circuits?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...are you using this pedal to try and mask single coil buzz?

-dh


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well my single coils are shielded properly so I'm mainly using it to mask buzz and hum from pedals. (Big Muff etc)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sproul07 said:


> Well my single coils are shielded properly so I'm mainly using it to mask buzz and hum from pedals. (Big Muff etc)




...in fact, then, you are using it to mask single coil buzz, as i suspected. here's why i say that:

1. the best shielding only eliminates SOME of the single coil hum, NOT ALL. i have read that shielding will eliminate roughly 1/3 of the hum, at best.

2. your overdrive/distortion/compression/gain devices will still amplify the remaining buzz. that is what you are hearing. they will add a bit of buzz on their own, but i suggest most of the noise you are hearing is the former.

3. in most situations, using a noise gate or similar device (eg hush) is NOT the best way to get rid of single coil buzz. it messes with your signal, tone and dynamics. do you have a humbucker guitar you can use for high gain/distortion settings?

-dh


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well I dont really like the sound of humbuckers and I don't like the feel of humbucker guitars (Les Paul's, SGs etc). I do use my Flying V every so often, but I always use it with an overdrive and not a fuzz because it just doesn't sound good. But I realize that single coils buzz, but is there anything actually wrong with the pedal? Because im not going to stop playing strats anytime soon. Or what would you recommend as an alternative to using a Hush pedal?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sproul07 said:


> Well I dont really like the sound of humbuckers and I don't like the feel of humbucker guitars (Les Paul's, SGs etc). I do use my Flying V every so often, but I always use it with an overdrive and not a fuzz because it just doesn't sound good. But I realize that single coils buzz, but is there anything actually wrong with the pedal? Because im not going to stop playing strats anytime soon. Or what would you recommend as an alternative to using a Hush pedal?




...you have a couple of options:

1. if its a strat or similar trem-equipped guitar, you could install a suhr silent backplate system:

http://www.suhrguitars.com/pickups.aspx#bpssc

expensive, but worth every penny. it is the only way that i know of to enjoy genuine single coil mojo without the buzz.

2. noiseless single coil pickups: kinman, bill lawrence and, especially, the new dimarzio area series.

point: whatever they lack in genuine single coil sparkle and chime will not be missed when your o/d devices are engaged.

3. joe bardens - never tried them but i am told they are very, very bright dual rail humbuckers in a single coil format.

-dh


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I got the pedal working. Just a few minor tweaks, but I'm still taking a look at the bigger issue, which is hum from my pickups


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sproul07 said:


> I got the pedal working. Just a few minor tweaks, but I'm still taking a look at the bigger issue, which is hum from my pickups


...well advised.

the main reason that i don't recommend using a noise gate/supressor is that it is a bandaid solution, an attempt to try and "mask" the noise rather then eliminate or, at least, diminish it at the source.

-dh


----------

